# Why am i just now getting notices?



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

For about 6 months now ive been doing Facebook, Amazon and Youtube incognito safari browser on my ipad to save memory storage space that the cache would fill up. It would sign me out everytime i close the browser. But my ipad remembers the password so i wont have to sign in myself, the iPad remembers and does it for me. But lately just now since about 3 days ago. Facebook and Amazon had started to send me security alert messages about ”unusual sign ins” in fact i woukd get them everytime i singned in to Facebook or Amazon. Ive been doing this incognito thing for 6 months and theyre JUST sending me alerts?? I checked it out...its from my ipad...its ALL from my ipad. But why are they sending me alerts just NOW?? And how do i let them know its only me?? Youtubes not doing it... this boards not doing it.... (yet?) why is Facebook and Amazon?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Did you set it to Save your Browser?


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Ummm.. what do you mean? How do you save it? 
Is it possable to go incognito for a period of time and then start sending you notices after awhile?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

DBR70 said:


> Ummm.. what do you mean? How do you save it?
> Is it possable to go incognito for a period of time and then start sending you notices after awhile?


When you log into Facebook via a browser for the first time, it will ask you to save the browser so FB will know what you have. If you have set up 2FA on the account, then it will ask you each time, which is what's happening to me.

Is there a reason you are not using the FB, Amazon, and Youtube apps?


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

I never got that message... it doesn't happen on Youtube or this board only Facebook and Amazon







This is how i do it... ive been doing it like this for about 6 months and never got an email notice about till about 3 days ago...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

i am not sure what you mean by email notice.. you mean the message on the bottom?


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

What?!? No no no! Thats NOT an email...thats what i do when i log in to my facebook account. The EMAIL notices are in my EMAIL....
ok... im trying to explain this the best i can but i dont think you’re understanding and i do not know how to explain...
Whenever i log in it gives me a page to log in and my ipad gives me my passwrd that it has saved..
my password is saved to my ipad. That way i won’t have to log in, my ipad does...


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Ok... wait now i know what you mean... i wanted to blot out my email but apparently it remembers the photo before it edited...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think I do understand and I think it's more of caching issue if I am correct.

so as you stated to save space due to the caching of web browsing you have opted to use Private Browsing mode or incognito mode, which doesn't save your cached login so it would not open your profile page without password input.

You have stated that you are getting emails from Facebook about possible unauthorized login attempts. This is due to you setting your security for second authentication.

I mentioned Save Your Browser because if you didn't already sign in and confirmed it's you then it will ask you to save your browser so you wouldn't have to do the security challenge.

the problem with private browsing is that the Save the Browser is that it uses caching. Which is not Being saved by Private Browsing so you in theory should be seeing something to show the attempt.
I tried this with my computer in incognito mode.










After approving and click Save Browser, I closed the tab and reopened a tab and went to Facebook and it did the same thing. I had to reauthorize the browser.

I am guessing that your browser is no longer in the Saved Browser, or you have changed a setting perhaps? Like alerts?









This is from my app but I'm sure there is something like this on the browser. I can check later in the morning.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Is that why ive been doing this for 6 months and i didnt get any notices until now? THAT seems strange to me... because just think there COULD have been someone hacking in all this time and wouldnt have known about till about 6 months later...😮


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

i apologize about my attitude, its just that im very desperate, stuck in MX, have absolutly NO idea when i can return to states (Thank you Covid for screwing THAT up for me!) meanwhile i have: ipad with about 9 GB of free space left, 4 year old used Mexican HP laptop (with US DVD+ CD ripper drive connected) in my room with some quirks left in it has been know to freeze up twice. also in my room a Mexican blu ray+DVD (Region 4 only) thats also been known to freeze up connected to an old flatscreen TV with no apps. In the living room theres smartTV with apps connected to that is a 12 year old blu ray only (leftover from when my sister was here and the only thing that wore out on that is the remote control which i replaced) just waiting on the edge of my seat where "WE" (me and "mommy" can just move back to Texas and start all over again.... WHEEE! What a fantesy, huh? BUT thats all it is just a fantesy...
Sorry... i had to rant...... i just want to go home to the states and get rid of all this complicated junk and start fresh but that just doesnt seem to be an option...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you are an US Citizen or Permanent Resident, you should be able to return to the US, amongst other requirements, i.e. a student, military, etc. basically no tourists it seems. But that's beyond the scope of this site.

the only thing I can think of is that the cache was removed or your login authorisation was removed.

https://www.facebook.com/settings?tab=security

Check out Authorised logins:










Truth be told, the website is doing what it's meant to do under the settings and circumstances on how you are accessing Facebook. I am surprised you are able to log in without a password under incognito mode.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

I do log in with a password BUT i dont have to spell it out because my iPad remembers it. I was born in 1970 in TX and lived (mostly) in TX, other states i lived was GA, MO, ARK and OK. I have never lived outside the US until 2009 when i moved here in Cozumel Mexico with my mom, sister, her husband and daughter (they left in 2015, now its just me and my mom trying to sell the house that noone wants) i am a dependent because I have disabilitiee blind in right eye, one kidney (just discovered 2018) and aspergers borderline autism spectrum. I was never able to live independently on myown.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

It happened again... only this time Facebook itself messaged, it still shows it was from safari and my iPad but this time i changed my password... so far it seemed to work...


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Well, i didnt get an email message BUT i got another facebook message saying “someone tried to log in”...😩😩 WHY CANT THEY JUST KNOW ITS ONLY ME IN INCOGNITO!!😩😩 HOW DO I MAKE THEM STOP?!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

DBR70 said:


> Well, i didnt get an email message BUT i got another facebook message saying "someone tried to log in"...😩😩 WHY CANT THEY JUST KNOW ITS ONLY ME IN INCOGNITO!!😩😩 HOW DO I MAKE THEM STOP?!


As mentioned, FB uses cached information which incognito would not use, especially if you don't put Save Browser when you click on the message to confirm it was you.

Check the security settings like I posted to see if there are any checkmarks for the alerts.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

I DID click “Save Browser” i did ALL that but theyre still coming in just got one in just now same dated Tuesday Feb 9. I changed my password Wednesday, now im not even using my ipad for Facebook just my computer.... and they’re STILL coming in! Is there a way i can talk to a live Facebook operator or just messagechat them?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

DBR70 said:


> I DID click "Save Browser" i did ALL that but theyre still coming in just got one in just now same dated Tuesday Feb 9. I changed my password Wednesday, now im not even using my ipad for Facebook just my computer.... and they're STILL coming in! Is there a way i can talk to a live Facebook operator or just messagechat them?


It's virtually impossible to get anyone in Facebook for help...

Are you using a VPN by chance?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Also did you check those settings:


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

i cant find that on my ipad, where did you find that page? my ipad might look differant from yours...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

DBR70,

I've edited your post (no. 11) for language. Even though symbols were used in place of profanity, it's still not acceptable. Please keep this in mind when posting in the future.


----------

